

Looking for a partner - glambeth

Hi, I'm a seventeen year old who's deferring matriculation to UChicago and will be moving to the SA Bay Area/Silicon Valley to work on a start-up. I found this article particularly interesting and would love to find a partner to discuss ideas and run on an idea. You can email me at glambeth1594@gmail.com<p>P.S - I've $20,000 at my dispensary for a start-up, from prior ventures.
======
schoudha
I highly encourage you to matriculate to Uchicago, you will learn and grow
more in your 1st year at college than coming to Silicon Valley straight out of
high school. There's no rush.

With that said, it might be a great experience to come out to SV this summer
before you start college.

